# VapeCon 2019 - WIN FREE TICKETS - SPOT THE ADVERTISING COMPETITION



## Silver

*VapeCon 2019 - SPOT THE ADVERTISING COMPETITION
WIN FREE VAPECON TICKETS!*

​
Good morning all

In order to generate some awareness of the *amazing advertising campaign *we have planned for VapeCon 2019, we have decided to run a competition.

The campaign kicks off on 1 August and will run for the whole month up to the event itself.

*You need to go out and look for the VapeCon adverts. Then take a photo of the advert with your vape in the picture and post it here. We will do 3 random draws from the various posts and the winner will receive two VapeCon weekend pass tickets.*

Let's see how good you are at finding our adverts. Or shall we say, lets see how good we are at placing the adverts in places where they will be seen - lol.

At this stage, we are not going to tell you where the adverts are. Let's just say there are several positions, they are large and will look amazing. If you see one out in the wild we hope you will be impressed. We may drop clues over time but for now we are saying nothing 

The positions of the adverts are changing over the course of the month so there's a lot to look out for and we want to see your photos. Be creative. Let's have some fun!

*How to Win*

Find a VapeCon advert while you are out and about
*Take a photo of the advert with your vape in the picture*
We need your vape in the picture to personalise it so we know it's your photo and not someone else's. All photos need to be unique

*Post the picture in this thread and tell us: *
*where you saw the advert and *
*what you're looking forward to at VapeCon 2019*

*Tag 2 friends*

*The Prize*

We will do *3 draws *between now and VapeCon, roughly a week apart. In each draw, eligible entries will be put into the randomiser and the winner will be announced. The winner will contact me via PM to get their prize.

*The prize for each draw will be 2 weekend pass tickets to VapeCon 2019.*

*Other Platforms*

We are running this competition here on ECIGSSA, on FaceBook and Instagram. Three separate competitions. Each will have the same 3 draws. You can enter on all three and will be eligible to win. However, if someone wins a particular draw on one platform, in the spirit of sharing, we won't let that same person win on other platforms for that same draw.

*Competition Rules*

Only valid entries will be considered for each draw. (Photo of the advert with your vape in it, location, what you're looking forward to at VapeCon 2019 and tag 2 friends.)
There will be three draws - roughly a week apart. The competition will start on 1 August and the final draw is anticipated to take place around 23 August.
Winners will be announced when each draw is done.
Everyone is welcome to participate in the spirit of this competition however members of the Admin and Mod Team (that know the locations of these adverts) will not be eligible to win.
You may enter as many times as you like, but only 1 entry per person per advert location. You can't post 20 entries of the same advert. If you spot different advert locations, you can enter those for eligible entries.
You can enter on all the platforms (ECIGSSA, FaceBook, Instagram) but can only win a particular draw on one platform.
*Most importantly, we will see you at VapeCon 2019 at Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria on Saturday 31 August and Sunday 1 September 2019!



*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVaper

Will be keeping an eye out

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, check out our production team - they have turned the above into a poster...

Great work !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVaper

Silver said:


> Wow, check out our production team - they have turned the above into a poster...
> 
> Great work !
> 
> View attachment 173556


Awesome 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Silver said:


> Wow, check out our production team - they have turned the above into a poster...
> 
> Great work !
> 
> View attachment 173556



Looks awesome @Silver - but I must point out that the last sentence is cut-off (...in the spirit...?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> Looks awesome @Silver - but I must point out that the last sentence is cut-off (...in the spirit...?)



Thanks for picking that up @Wesley!!!
Champion, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> Looks awesome @Silver - but I must point out that the last sentence is cut-off (...in the spirit...?)



Graphic above has been corrected
Thank you @Wesley!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Come on guys and girls

You need to go out and look for the advertising 

This was today in Johannesburg. Not being more specific than that. Pic was taken from my car.

Notice the vape in the picture, my out and about Subtank Mini that many of you will know 

For a valid entry I would have to include the following:

Where I saw it - *I am not going to say that* 
What I'm looking forward to at VapeCon 2019 - *meeting all the people again and having a great vaping weekend.*
Tag 2 friends - *@Rob Fisher , @Christos *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! We are going to have a good time! I can't wait! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Come on guys and girls
> 
> You need to go out and look for the advertising
> 
> This was today in Johannesburg. Not being more specific than that. Pic was taken from my car.
> 
> Notice the vape in the picture, my out and about Subtank Mini that many of you will know
> 
> For a valid entry I would have to include the following:
> 
> Where I saw it - *I am not going to say that*
> What I'm looking forward to at VapeCon 2019 - *meeting all the people again and having a great vaping weekend.*
> Tag 2 friends - *@Rob Fisher , @Christos *



@Silver WOW! That poster looks fantastic!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver WOW! That poster looks fantastic!!



Thank you @Hooked !
It certainly does look fantastic - once again the team doing the designs have done a great job!
We are pleased and I hope these efforts will attract more attendees to VapeCon, not just the enthusiastic vapers. We would like to get more smokers attending VapeCon so they can get help on switching to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

*Come on folks - show us your sightings of the VapeCon advertising...*

(Remember to personalise your photo with your vape in it)

We going to give you a clue. 
One of the advertising methods is a *trailer*. 

It's moving every week... 
4 locations during the month of August
Here's where it was for the first week of August:



That was on Malibongwe Drive - approx 300m north of President Fouche Dr.

*HOW COOL IS THAT! ?*
Design team have done such a great job 

The trailer is currently somewhere else...
See if you can find it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I would have thought that Centurion should be one of your biggest target markets as its big and so close to the venue. I work everyday up and down in Centurion and havent seen any advertising. Even drove past Heartfelt arena the other day and did not see any advertising

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I would have thought that Centurion should be one of your biggest target markets as its big and so close to the venue. I work everyday up and down in Centurion and havent seen any advertising. Even drove past Heartfelt arena the other day and did not see any advertising



You are right @Jean claude Vaaldamme - Centurion is a great place for advertising.

More clues....

One location currently running is in an area that starts with a "W" and opposite a company that starts with a "N"

There is another location running at the moment too - but wont say where. Not in Centurion but closer to the venue...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix

@BellaBum @vicTor

Thanks for the clue @Silver!

That’s my wife’s “pink” setup with your mobile trailer in background. In Woodmead, on Woodmead Drive opposite Nissan. 

Really looking forward to meeting forum members at VapeCon. And definitely sampling new juices! Having all these vendors in one place might save me a small fortune in courier fees as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Asterix said:


> View attachment 174881
> 
> @BellaBum @vicTor
> 
> Thanks for the clue @Silver!
> 
> That’s my wife’s “pink” setup with your mobile trailer in background. In the “W” suburb. Do you want me to post area?
> 
> Really looking forward to meeting forum members at VapeCon. And definitely sampling new juices! Having all these vendors in one place might save me a small fortune in courier fees as well.



Thanks @Asterix 
Yes, please post where you saw it for a valid entry !


----------



## Asterix

Silver said:


> Thanks @Asterix
> Yes, please post where you saw it for a valid entry !


Thanks. Edited post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Took a drive to woodmead quick as i work down woodlands drive to partake! Whoop! 

Just one thing, going down woodmead drive, driving towards sunninghill, the advert is blocked/obstructed with all the small trees and isnt very visable, so perhaps move it a bit up the road or place it on the other side to get better exposure...





Very much looking forward to vapecon as last year was my first and enjoyed it so much! Meeting new people, putting forum names to faces and one thing is forsure, this year i will go with an RDA instead of a RTA cause i want to test way more juice!! The giveaways from the stage is always great and then offcoure im looking forward to the DIY contest!!

@Juan_G @Chanelr

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So who is the pretty girl on the advertising, can we follow her on Instagram?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Silver said:


> You are right @Jean claude Vaaldamme - Centurion is a great place for advertising.
> 
> More clues....
> 
> One location currently running is in an area that starts with a "W" and opposite a company that starts with a "N"
> 
> There is another location running at the moment too - but wont say where. Not in Centurion but closer to the venue...


I checked Nando's Wierdapark but only vapor was from the hot chickens
NG kerk the dominee said vaping is from the devil so I did not go in to check

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> Took a drive to woodmead quick as i work down woodlands drive to partake! Whoop!
> 
> Just one thing, going down woodmead drive, driving towards sunninghill, the advert is blocked/obstructed with all the small trees and isnt very visable, so perhaps move it a bit up the road or place it on the other side to get better exposure...
> 
> View attachment 174925
> View attachment 174926
> 
> 
> Very much looking forward to vapecon as last year was my first and enjoyed it so much! Meeting new people, putting forum names to faces and one thing is forsure, this year i will go with an RDA instead of a RTA cause i want to test way more juice!! The giveaways from the stage is always great and then offcoure im looking forward to the DIY contest!!
> 
> @Juan_G @Chanelr



Thanks for the feedback @StompieZA 
Will feed it back to the trailer guys!
Much appreciated

Looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @StompieZA
> Will feed it back to the trailer guys!
> Much appreciated
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon!!



Hopefully this year i get to meet you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

I need to leave the house more often...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Christos said:


> I need to leave the house more often...



But surely your PhotoShop skills can be put to good use here @Christos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> Hopefully this year i get to meet you!



Just come find me - things get quite hectic on the Saturday - but on Sunday its usually quieter after lunch 

That's when I can properly enjoy VapeCon and walk around without worrying if everything is ok.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Just come find me - things get quite hectic on the Saturday - but on Sunday its usually quieter after lunch
> 
> That's when I can properly enjoy VapeCon and walk around without worrying if everything is ok.



Will be there on sunday, pop past the DIY contest stand and then walk around and enjoy, will look out for you....Rob i know isnt hard to miss, saw him all over the show last year haha but never got a chance to say hallo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

StompieZA said:


> Will be there on sunday, pop past the DIY contest stand and then walk around and enjoy, will look out for you....Rob i know isnt hard to miss, saw him all over the show last year haha but never got a chance to say hallo



@StompieZA let's make sure we don't miss each other this year!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Right, time to liven up this thread

It's been a while - and not many have posted here so far

So what we have decided to do for now is award a prize to both @Asterix and @StompieZA for their efforts!  You each have won 2 weekend tickets to VapeCon 2019! 

@StompieZA , for your info, thanks to you, the guy who does our trailer ad moved the trailer the next day further up the road toward the intersection. I forwarded him your post. So thank you sir!

Congrats *@Asterix* and *@StompieZA* !

PM incoming...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

@Asterix and @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Despite these previous two winners, 

*This competition is still ongoing...*

Put on your shoes and get out there to find where our VapeCon Ads are!
Take a photo with your vape in it - and post it here. Add the relevant info and voila - you could also win tickets to VapeCon!

Am going to post further pictures as clues to where some of the current advertising is...

Will post it below...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix

Silver said:


> Right, time to liven up this thread
> 
> It's been a while - and not many have posted here so far
> 
> So what we have decided to do for now is award a prize to both @Asterix and @StompieZA for their efforts!  You each have won 2 weekend tickets to VapeCon 2019!
> 
> @StompieZA , for your info, thanks to you, the guy who does our trailer ad moved the trailer the next day further up the road toward the intersection. I forwarded him your post. So thank you sir!
> 
> Congrats *@Asterix* and *@StompieZA*
> 
> PM incoming...


Aah Brilliant!!! Thanks so much @Silver. Really appreciate this.


----------



## Silver

This billboard was in Corlett Drive (opposite Wanderers Stadium) for the past week or so







It has now moved here...
*Let's see if you can go find it and take a photo with your vape in it *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Our mobile trailer has been in a few spots already

Malibongwe Drive
Allandale in Midrand
Woodmead Drive (spotted by @Asterix and @StompieZA

Now its here....



And its got one more location to go before VapeCon - I think its moving on Monday...

Let's see who can spot it. The final week's position for the trailer is in a VERY high traffic area

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

And there is also a billboard in the broader Pretoria area

It was here in Lynnwood Road for the first two weeks of August:








But it has now moved to *Centurion *- where it will stay until VapeCon 2019!
Here's a photo...
*Let's see if you can go find it and take a photo of it with your vape in the photo *




PS - @Jean claude Vaaldamme , you asked about Centurion! One of our big billboards is now in Centurion. Lets see if you can find it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## takatatak

Hey @Silver, hope you're well!!
Can more than one person and/or their vapes appear in the same photo and would it classify as an entry per person or would it be best to just take individual photos and post them separately?


----------



## Silver

takatatak said:


> Hey @Silver, hope you're well!!
> Can more than one person and/or their vapes appear in the same photo and would it classify as an entry per person or would it be best to just take individual photos and post them separately?



God question, we didn't think of that @takatatak 
However its only one person that can enter per photo - preferably just one person in the photo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak

Spotted this VapeCon billboard on Heuwel Rd. in Centurion...





Really excited to meet all the ECIGSSA members and mingle with the awesome vaping community!! Hope to taste as much juice as possible and see the latest innovations on the hardware front. Also looking forward to hearing the DIY chat from @Chukin'Vape and hearing the results of the DIY competition... I guess it would've been easier to say what I'm not excited for which is nothing 

@Chupacabra @Green Ranger

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Chupacabra

Can't wait for all the festivities, buying new mods, tanks and batteries. Also juice tasting for days! Let's not forget the great food too! Ah, there is so much to look forward to but it's gonna be nice to put a face to the names of all you awesome people that make this possible! Also interested to see how CBD products are now available as legislation was a lot different this time last year! It's going to be so epic! 

@takatatak 
@Sareph

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Right, time to liven up this thread
> 
> It's been a while - and not many have posted here so far
> 
> So what we have decided to do for now is award a prize to both @Asterix and @StompieZA for their efforts!  You each have won 2 weekend tickets to VapeCon 2019!
> 
> @StompieZA , for your info, thanks to you, the guy who does our trailer ad moved the trailer the next day further up the road toward the intersection. I forwarded him your post. So thank you sir!
> 
> Congrats *@Asterix* and *@StompieZA* !
> 
> PM incoming...



Awesome stuff!!! Thank you Silver...Now im even more excited for the Weekend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

I haven't seen any of these add boards in the West Rand 

Maybe I'm not driving around to much


----------



## MR_F

JurgensSt said:


> I haven't seen any of these add boards in the West Rand
> 
> Maybe I'm not driving around to much



I agree I drive alot around and havent seen one yet


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Die borde in die wesrand is lankal gesteel om nuwe seat cover te maak

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Right, its time to award some prizes!

We have decided to award a prize to BOTH @takatatak and @Chupacabra for their efforts in spotting the Centurion billboard and going to the trouble of standing in front of it and blowing some clouds!!!

*Congrats! You have each won 2 weekend tickets to VapeCon 2019!!!*


PM incoming....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

@takatatak and @Chupacabra

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b

Congrats to all of you!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## takatatak

Silver said:


> Right, its time to award some prizes!
> 
> We have decided to award a prize to BOTH @takatatak and @Chupacabra for their efforts in spotting the Centurion billboard and going to the trouble of standing in front of it and blowing some clouds!!!
> 
> *Congrats! You have each won 2 weekend tickets to VapeCon 2019!!!*
> 
> 
> PM incoming....


WOOHOO!! 
This is super awesome news thank you @Silver!! A massive *THANK YOU* to you and the rest of the ECIGSSA team!!
Can't wait to party and block out the sun with all of you awesome people this weekend!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chupacabra

Woah I can't believe it! I never win stuff like this. Maybe I should play the Lotto?

Thank you so much @Silver and everyone that makes Vapecon possible year after year! Looking forward to meeting all of you and the savings on tickets might just afford me a new vape setup! You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerrieP

Morning All. Sorry sorry - This will be the closest that I will get to a Vapecon advert billboard (on my laptop) ... as I am staying in Rustenburg.

Going on Saturday to collect a amazing prize from Vapresso. Can't wait... Feels like Christmas.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

